# Sydney



## Jus13 (Jun 30, 2014)

Is there a support group in Sydney? I would like to meet other people around my age that suffer I'm 23


----------



## Ouchie81 (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi, I'm not from Sydney but I am an Aussie. Im in Perth. I think this might be as close as it gets


----------



## Jesse1234 (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm from Brisbane and 25


----------



## Jesse1234 (Jan 4, 2009)

Following topic


----------



## Jessie Brookes (Jul 15, 2015)

Jus13 said:


> Is there a support group in Sydney? I would like to meet other people around my age that suffer I'm 23


hi, im from sydney, im 18 years old and currently an ibs-c sufferer, if youse are still having a meet up. I would love to join!


----------



## Carelwssdamn (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm from Sydney and IBS-C/D sufferer. Happy to meet people in and around Sydney.


----------

